# Eclipse Source Code --- Format



## bronks (31. Okt 2007)

Hi!

Wenn ich den Source Code Beautifier von Eclipse (Ctrl-Shift-F) starte, dann macht dieser Zeilenumbrüche in meinen Code rein, sodaß dieser dann in vielen Fällen extrem schwer zu lesen ist.

Wo kann man einstellen, daß nur die Einrückungen gemacht werden sollen und keine Zeilemumbrüche?

Danke

Bronks


----------



## SlaterB (31. Okt 2007)

Preferences, Java, Code Style, Formatter, Edit, Line Wrapping,

da die erlaubte Zeilenlänge erhöhen und auch sonstige automatische Zeilenumbrüche testen und einstellen


----------



## bronks (31. Okt 2007)

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Guest (31. Okt 2007)

Weiss jemand, wie man es einstellen kann, dass String-Literale von der Formattierung ausgeschlossen werden? 
Wenn man z.B. SQL/HQL-Code in mehreren Zeilen schreibt, damit es übersichtlicher wird, macht der Formatter 
alles kaputt.

z.B. diese Formattierung soll nicht verändert werden.
	
	
	
	





```
PreparedStatement stmt = connection.prepareStatement(
   "SELECT p.id, p.vorname, p.nachname, p.geburtsdatum"
  +"  FROM Person p"
  +" WHERE p.geburtsdatum > ?"
  +" ORDER BY p.geburtsdatum DESC, p.nachname ASC"
);
```


----------

